# A near monochrome view near 2nd Avenue subway, NYC



## editor (Sep 8, 2012)

I took this photo on a very grey day in New York. It was a winter's late afternoon and the rain was starting.

It looks like one of those horrible cheesy photos where someone's turned a photo into black and white and then colourised a part of the image -  but this is exactly as the camera saw it!







More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/pic-of-the-day-stormy-afternoon-by-2nd-avenue-subway-station-nyc/


----------



## petee (Sep 9, 2012)

editor said:


> 2nd-avenue-subway-station


ok, that's better.
i was ready to correct the thread title.
ps - nice pic!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's different: the other colors have such a washed-out feel. Looks like an older photo.


----------



## abe11825 (Sep 9, 2012)

Really cool!


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 9, 2012)

Excellent - the iconic subway globe indicating a token (sorry Metrocard) booth ....more please.


----------

